# Copy a snapshot



## Joe23 (Nov 3, 2014)

Is it possible to copy a snapshot from one photo to another?  Or better still, copy several snapshots from one photo to another?

If not, is it possible to copy a preset from one photo to another without having to scroll through the whole list of presets (I have a lot of presets)?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Presets can be organized in folders and sub folders, the OEM builtin LR presets are an example of this You can create a folder of your most used develop preset at the same level as the User folder. If you name the folder something that sorts before the Lightroom OEM folders, the folder will sort at the top. I use numbers to organize both preset folders and Presets as I want them (they always sort alphanumerically)  Copy or drag the develop presets most used into this folder. 
A Snapshot is a set of adjustments on an image at a point in time. Open the image, navigate through the Snapshot panel to locate and choose your Snapshot and the image will be returned to that snapshot state.  In the Preset panel header, clic on the (+) to save these develop adjustments to a new preset


----------

